# Tin can man



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone do Tin can man crafts?we recycle all tin cans and make tin men and girls,lol from them.also other crafts it keeps the mind busy.


----------



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

any pictures to see what you make?


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes would like to see your work.


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

I am saving cans to make a solar heater for the house.. Saw a video on YouTube


----------



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

here is some of what I do.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Those are adorable. I make snowmen out of tin cans and quilt batting.


----------



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you Sonshine


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

At the feed store we used to have, they had a cowboy made from cans but before I could get back to get a picture, they closed. Very neat idea!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I think these are adorable:

http://cdn.prakticideas.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Picture24.png

http://cdn.prakticideas.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Picture120.jpg

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0d/b6/42/0db64287e474dd3fa89e7f7cc4c036e0.jpg

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/27/fa/95/27fa957bc4961e026b4cfdd75388220f.jpg

http://www.berkshirefinearts.com/uploadedImages/articles/872_Berkshire-Holiday-20342152.jpg


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I love the tin can men. What a neat idea!

Homesteader, those are wonderful ideas, too! I love the planter and the wind chimes.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Love these! They are so adorable! I want one, or two or maybe just a litter of them 

I had saved cans. Ran across the instructions one day and thought this would be fun to do with the GK's. But, when went to get my cans, they were all gone!!! DH did it:hair just about a week before I ran across my instructions too. 

So, here I go again.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Am interested but what di you do with the sharp edges ??? s


----------



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

I bend them over a little.:happy:


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow I love the tin can men!


----------



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

SkagitBrooms said:


> Wow I love the tin can men!


Thank you.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

How do you attach cans? Glue, weld ?


----------



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

DW said:


> How do you attach cans? Glue, weld ?


I use nut and bolts on most but some I also use wire.


----------

